# Not Thinking About Anxiety-Type Situations??



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I was just thinking:con would it help if you just didn't think about what would cause your anxiety and just do it?...like say going to a party, rejection or talking to that attractive person?? but just blocking out those thoughts and just do it, or does thinking about it before u do it make the situation worse:idea give me your thoughts


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> Good idea in many ways.
> 
> Seeking to not think something doesn't really work thanks to how the mind works. And blocking out thoughts tends to give huge power to the thoughts you're trying to block out because that which resists persists. There would certainly be a benefit in just trusting the gut and going for things instead of recoiling and over thinking things.


wow, i never thought about that one, sometimes i would find myself blocking out things,(rarely) and i felt better, but i have gotten the occasional things running around my head when i try not to think about things, i am coming up with scenarios to make anxiety a bit more manageable,:lol this one was my hope 
oh well. But that is an excellent analysis.


----------

